# Best piercing hand pieces



## Elaine (16 Aug 2013)

Having burnt out one dremel already. Any advice on piercing equipment would be welcome. Looking to hook it up to an air compressor. So NSK dental fast speed handpiece? Anyone bought one from china on eBay as they seem really cheap? Would prefer to invest in a good set up than spend money on cheap versions that then need replacing. 

Cheers
Elaine


----------



## finneyb (16 Aug 2013)

Elaine,

I don't do piercing but having been around those that do I've picked up that:

1. You need a thin walled vessel 1/8th inch /3mm- otherwise the piercing follows the grain of the wood, rather than where you want it to go. 
2. Dremel is not fast enough - kit goes to 400,000 rpm ie dental drill.

Two names that are experts and you may like to Google are Binh Pho and Paul Fennel - they are both US. They have tools on their websites not suggesting that you buy from them.

Can't help with China, except to say that you get what you pay for but China may be good enough if you don't do that much provided it can do the speed.

Just to give you something to aim for  this is the first piercing I every saw by the late Frank Sudol - Pho is a student of his. Mind blowing!!





Brian


----------



## tekno.mage (16 Aug 2013)

Elaine":2e5ncg6o said:


> Having burnt out one dremel already. Any advice on piercing equipment would be welcome. Looking to hook it up to an air compressor. So NSK dental fast speed handpiece? Anyone bought one from china on eBay as they seem really cheap? Would prefer to invest in a good set up than spend money on cheap versions that then need replacing.
> 
> Cheers
> Elaine



I'd avoid cheap dental handpieces from China - there was a prog on TV recently about fake dental equipment from China and how the handpieces were not up to the air pressure required and could potentially break up in your hand in use :-(


----------



## Spindle (16 Aug 2013)

Hi

Have you seen these?

http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the-402 ... IGH/Detail

I don't have any experience of that particular tool but can vouch for the quality of CTC's service and the ER collets and chucks that I bought from them are excellent.

Regards Mick


----------



## cambournepete (17 Aug 2013)

IIRC, Joey Richardson uses NSK.


----------



## Elaine (19 Aug 2013)

Brian. If I ever produce anything like that I will post a picture on here with whistles and bells on it. Fabulous.
Kym that's what I was thinking, seem too good to be true.
Mick. I will certainly research this product.
Pete. Going to see joey in October so may just wait and have a chat with her.
One good turns Brian Mcevoy has been sent my way too. 
Great advice though and if anyone has one sat in a cupboard doing nothing, please let me know.
Cheers

Elaine


----------



## finneyb (19 Aug 2013)

Not wishing to steal Elaine's thread, and now that she has answered I have a few words on the Frank Sudol piece above. I went to talk by FS in Orlando must be 2006 or thereabouts. At the end of the talk he pulled that piece - Ribbons - out of an old cardboard box it moved me and believe me I take some moving.

FS lived in Saskatchewan, Canada and in his words nothing but trees and loons (birds). However, the trees were all birch which showed no grain - not much use for a turner who wanted to make a living at turning. FS made it work - firstly he developed a system that allowed him to turn hollow forms (large vases) with a thin wall 3mm/1/8th inch and secondly he took an art course. The thin wall allowed him to pierce and the art course taught how to do optical illusions. The end product is Ribbons - look at it again and see if you can see the base hollow form. Look at the right hand ribbon - that is the basic shape of the hollow form and this shape has not been adjusted it is the same all the way around when it was turned. Take the orange ribbon immediately to the left of the right hand ribbon, the curve shape you see is an optical illusion - the orange ribbon is the same physical shape as the right hand ribbon.

If you go to Orlando check out Central Florida Woodturners on the web and if they have a meeting that appeals turn up you will be made welcome.

Brian


----------



## Elaine (19 Aug 2013)

Brian. Thanks for that insight. Makes it even more interesting to look at. I am going to take it and be inspired by it. Fab


----------



## finneyb (19 Aug 2013)

Elaine,

Just read Joey Richardson's bio - a student of Binh Pho who was a student of Frank Sudol - good pedigree - worth talking to

Brian


----------



## Philip Streeting (20 Aug 2013)

Hello Elaine,

If you need any further help or advice on the choice of tools for piercing I would be happy to send as much information as you might need to take an informed decision. I have an NSK unit plus a micro motor and other units. There are benefits and drawbacks to all of them. 

The NSK is very expensive (£400+) and easy to damage if the air pressure and flow is inconsistent. Only friction fit dental burrs can be used. Speed is only accurate if the required air flow at 35psi can be delivered. The psi and air flow will be true with other air tools. Most small compressors can work at 35psi but it is the size of the reservoir tank that determines working air flow and the time it is available. 

There are alternative air tools but most require oil lubrication with the possibility of oil spattering on the workpeice.

Compressors are designed to work intermittently to replenish the reservoir tank. With a small compressor you will find the NSK and other air tools will empty the reservoir within a couple of minutes. A small, low cost, compressor may not be able to replenish the tank to drive the tool. It will then be working constantly providing air direct to the tool and there is a danger then the compressor will overheat. An appropriate compressor will, probably, be expensive. I made the mistake of buying a small compressor and would also need to take advice if I choose to correct my error. 

If you are only piercing occasionally a micro motor might be a better choice, many different types of burrs will fit the unit and are readily available. It is possible then to sand, cut and shape as well as pierce.

Success with piercing is enhanced if the correct burrs/cutters are being used and a clockwise cutting action is observed.

Philip


----------



## Elaine (21 Aug 2013)

Philip thanks, any info gratefully received. So many things to think about. Micro motors sound interesting at this point in time but have no idea where to start looking. If you could point me in the right direction that would be great. Why are there always so many things to consider? No answers needed as head is already spinning #-o


----------



## Philip Streeting (21 Aug 2013)

Hello Elaine,

I will put something together for you which will include pics of the tools, some basic short videos showing the tools working and some text with sources of supplies etc. It will take a couple of days so bear with me. I will PM you when I have things ready. If you see things working you may get a better idea of what may be suited to the work you want to do.

Philip


----------



## Elaine (22 Aug 2013)

Philip. Thank you in advance


----------

